# Juan Lopez#2 from



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

99, here's the box code(TAE CCLR). Can anyone here tell me about how the 99 JL#2 are smoking? I know IHTs had luck with his JL Petit Coronas. I ma looking at buying them in a few days.....was hoping that some of you Gorillas could let me know how these are. I know 99 was a mixed year for cigars.

Thanks


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

december of 99, same factory as my PCs i believe. yep...

i did a search on another forum, couldn't find anything on that.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

me either......thats why I asked. But they are the same factory as your PCs then thats all I need to know.....Thanks Greg.


----------



## Cigar Chic (Feb 19, 2004)

Couldn't you guys have just talked about this with each other?


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Cigar Chic said:


> Couldn't you guys have just talked about this with each other?


I can just see them sitting in the same hotel room in Korea, sharing a keyboard to type messages to each other. :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

It's always better to post in a current thread as well...
 Just kidding... please no flames.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> It's always better to post in a current thread as well...
> Just kidding... please no flames.


First things first...........take your own advice. You posted a review on a cigar that has been reviewed on many occasions.

SCdH El Principe

Second you seem to be baiting people lately, me for one, IHT for another......why I don't know. But it isn't getting you anywhere. There is no respect gained by baiting people. If your doing it for kicks, I would suggest you go elswhere.

If you re-read my post, you will see that I am not looking for a review, or to even post in a current review. By the way...I've started one and posted in almost all. I am asking for info on a specific box code. Which is different the a review, which is why i started a new thread. Oh and I used the search key to see if there was any onfo before I did. Simply hoping that one of the someone good say "order these, they are smoking great" Or "stay away."

When I first saw this I was like "WTF over," but didn't say anything until I could think about it....so I'm not pissed, just tired of :BS


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Cigar Chic said:


> Couldn't you guys have just talked about this with each other?


 :r ............we did


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> I can just see them sitting in the same hotel room in Korea, sharing a keyboard to type messages to each other. :r


while we play with.......oh wait nevermind, gotta keep it PG13


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

With a few exceptions... and JL#2 I have found out isn't one of them... if a box code is '99....

RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

flipflop said:


> With a few exceptions... and JL#2 I have found out isn't one of them... if a box code is '99....
> 
> RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY!


REALLY!?!?!?!? damn. Thanks flipflop


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

First review wrong. Shouldnt have posted. Didn't know that the threads went back more than a year. Second and beyond go in the threads. I'm learnin.

CT The post was just just funnin... based upon the SWF thingy IHT has I watched it was good. Far as I'm concerned you can start a thread for every post matters not but it makes sense to keep this stuff organized.

Have a good one.

P.S. check out this link anagrams

Its an anagram site went anagram crazy today coppertop->CPR to Pope

Da Klugs-> Dusk Gal


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok....how about this code (OCT00)??????

Run away or hit the "add to cart" button?

Another ify yr I know....but it's what they got.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Mike,

Was doing a little research on the JL2 from 2000 and couldn't find a whole lot but I did read a couple of reviews from a cab from JUN00. 

The reviews on these were excellent. The few that I read were describing them as "ON", however I'm not 100% on who the guys were who reviewed them so you really can't tell. However based on those reviews alone I would probably hit the "Add To Cart" button. They also described the wrappers as "lighter than usual, but with the same great flavor. Smooth Choco/Coffe flavor with a mellow finish".

Hope it helps a little.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Mike,
> 
> Was doing a little research on the JL2 from 2000 and couldn't find a whole lot but I did read a couple of reviews from a cab from JUN00.
> 
> ...


Dustin,

Thank you......could you PM me where you got those reviews. Just so I can read them over. Thanks for the help bro.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Nevermind......found them LOL.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

As tempting as it might be to get the aged ones for smoking right away, I would consider it a far more prudent call to go with the newest ones you could find. It's just like buying wine I think, would you buy a bottle of wine from "an inferior vintage" when you could get a known hot commodity that would require patience and time to reveal it's supreior character. For me it's a no-brainer, but I like to control and witness the aging process. If you had to smoke them this year, it's prob worth a roll of the dice on an odd period in habanos history. But 03's and 04's are so spectacular, I would never personally do it. Been had too many times, on cigars that should be wonderful at 4-5 years and they are just crap. You can't cover the whole 2-3 years with a blanket statement, but when it's my money, I can sure make the call that's right for me.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> As tempting as it might be to get the aged ones for smoking right away, I would consider it a far more prudent call to go with the newest ones you could find.


I'm trying to buy 03/04 and tuck them away also. Some of them are smokeing great already, but there's no substitute for that earthy, loamy flavor of a 5 or 6 year old habanos. So, I'm also buying some aged cigars to fill that need while the rest sleep. Even though most of those "aged" cigars are coming from 98-00, which many consider questionable, I've found that they taste great. I've only had a few older than 97, so I can't offer an expert opinion, but if the current 03/04 selection are going to a lot better at 5 years than the 98-00 crops, then I will be wearing a big smile in 2010


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> As tempting as it might be to get the aged ones for smoking right away, I would consider it a far more prudent call to go with the newest ones you could find. It's just like buying wine I think, would you buy a bottle of wine from "an inferior vintage" when you could get a known hot commodity that would require patience and time to reveal it's supreior character. For me it's a no-brainer, but I like to control and witness the aging process. If you had to smoke them this year, it's prob worth a roll of the dice on an odd period in habanos history. But 03's and 04's are so spectacular, I would never personally do it. Been had too many times, on cigars that should be wonderful at 4-5 years and they are just crap. You can't cover the whole 2-3 years with a blanket statement, but when it's my money, I can sure make the call that's right for me.


Thank you for the advice.....IHT is probably tired of hereing me talk about which box of JL#2 to buy. But unfortuantly for him, and besides everyone here, I have no one else to bounce ideas off of. I still don't know. I am waiting for a reply from a particular vendor.......so I will wait until I get a reply from them. Until then, I'll just hold off.

I did find some 03's last night, but they are bit pricey. Just wait and see. Thanks for the help all.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah, you really can't beat the flavor of some of the aged JL#2's. I've only had a few but I feel that the flavor profile definitely makes the added $$$ of buying aged boxes worth it.

Its definitely harder to hold off rather than pull the trigger, especially when you're just dying for some smokes.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

Had a JL #2 from 01 the other day that was outstanding.I had got some about a year and a half ago, they are _just now _ starting to smoke good.
Really tasty sticks!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

The ones from May 04 that I have are smoking really well. I did place a order for some from Feb of 03. Which is 1 month older then the ones IHT and I split for our first order of Cubans. Those were just starting to smoke well when I finished my last one. So I am really looking forward to these babies.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Good job Coppertop! Way to pull that trigger!!!

Let me know how they turn out, I'm sure we'd all be interested to know how they're smoking.


----------

